# What Happens after grad



## O.N-N.B (23 Mar 2009)

I live in Toronto and my BF is graduating in April. He got posted to CFB Gagetown and I have decided to move with him.

However, they have not told him anything in regards to how long he has until he has to find his own place... All he knows is after his Graduation on April 24th, they ship them straight to New Brunswick.

I wanted to know if anyone knows what the usual process is when someone gets posted somewhere. 

The big move is coming up soon n i need to know when I should quit my job, and all those other arrangements...

It really sucks not knowing ANYTHING and its really inconvenient for Family/Spouses... who are relocating to in order to support soldiers, yet are left with "they still havent told us anything, we dont noe". 

Please let me noe if any of u have any ideas as to what usually happens in this process or who I can contact

THANKS!


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

After grad from what? His BMQ or his trades course?

And, please ... refrain from the MSN-speak. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2009)

O.N-N.B said:
			
		

> It really sucks not knowing ANYTHING and its really inconvenient for Family/Spouses... who are relocating to in order to support soldiers, yet are left with "they still havent told us anything, we dont noe".



One point I can give you is to get used to it..........the CF isn't your normal job.


----------



## O.N-N.B (23 Mar 2009)

I believe he's graduating from his Trades course


----------



## GAP (23 Mar 2009)

what's a noe....a gimpy "know"?


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> what's a noe....a gimpy "know"?



Stop it. No one is gimpy in this outfit!!  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2009)

I really think he needs to find out more before anyone here can help you....


----------



## logairoff (23 Mar 2009)

why spell "know" as "noe"? I don't see how that makes any sense. I understand the use of wanna instead of want to but noe instead of know? Please someone explain this to me...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2009)

On topic folks.
Bruce


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

DELETE or Radio Chatter?


----------



## GAP (23 Mar 2009)

Actually, once her BF has more info, she will know what to do.....a little fun at her expense, but the question was a legitimate one for someone who does not know how the CF works.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> DELETE or Radio Chatter?



How about "Wait, Out"?


----------



## Snaketnk (23 Mar 2009)

logairoff, we need to know what trade he's going into to really figure out what's going on here. Is he going to Gagetown for his Soldier Qualification Course, or is it his first posting? Those things make a big difference in what the answer will be.

From here on out, I'm going to assume that he's going Infantry and that he's finishing up his DP1 Trade Qualification Course, because that's the vibe I get from your post, and I'm a Infanteer who recently was posted to Gagetown, so I know how the process goes, having gone through it recently.

In the last few weeks of his course... which is soon, he'll be given briefings by the IRPP People, which are responsible for the relocation of CF Members. Over the course of those briefs, they'll gather what kind of transportation he'll be using to get to his new posting (Gagetown) and what kind of accommodation he requires upon arrival. He can tell them that he wants to have a PMQ (Permanent Married Quarters, which is essentially a house being rented from DND) waiting for him upon arrival. If he chooses this route, there will be a house there, waiting for him the day he arrives in Gagetown. He will then be given 5 days off work to move in. He must also make arrangements with the military to move anything from his old house or storage that he wants moved to his new residence. Following this route, you can move up any day after he gets here, and have a place to stay. If the military cannot provide a PMQ on arrival, they will pay for a Hotel room for the duration of your wait while they prepare one.

If he decides to apply for one once he gets here, things get a little more difficult. He must first stay in the Single Quarters here, which is approximately 70$ + 475$ in food per month, and then must go through his chain of command to get permission to leave the Single Quarters. He must then personally go into base housing and apply for a PMQ, and then wait until a PMQ has opened up for him. This process can take a week or several months, it seems pretty random and very seasonal.

Obviously, I think he should apply for a PMQ through the IRPP people available at his current base.

This is my experience specific to completing Infantry DP1 out of LFCA TC Meaford. I'm not sure how much it changes between bases/courses, but my overall suggestion if the case above doesn't apply is urge your boyfriend to apply before he completes his course/is posted. It's much tougher once you get here.

I hope that's helpful. Good luck to you and the man.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

Something else to consider.  If you aren't married or common law, (I get this impression from the boyfriend reference) you're going to have to pay out of pocket for your moving expenses because IRP will not pay to move you and your stuff.  


_edited to appease CDN Aviator_


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Something else to consider.  If you aren't married or common law, (I get this impression from the boyfriend reference) you're going to have to pay out of pocket for your moving expenses because IRPP will not pay to move you and your stuff.



It is no longer "IRPP"...........it is not a pilot program.


----------



## Snaketnk (23 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Something else to consider.  If you aren't married or common law, (I get this impression from the boyfriend reference) you're going to have to pay out of pocket for your moving expenses because IRPP will not pay to move you and your stuff.



True, but easy to fix by just taking the stuff you want to take with you and putting it into your boyfriend's storage/residence.

You will have to move yourself though, out of pocket unless you're common law.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is no longer "IRPP"...........it is not a pilot program.



Whatever - you know what I meant - taking out that extra p isn't that big a deal is it?     Are you in a mood today?  ;D



			
				Snaketnk said:
			
		

> True, but easy to fix by just taking the stuff you want to take with you and putting it into your boyfriend's storage/residence.
> 
> You will have to move yourself though, out of pocket unless you're common law.



True.  But even then the cost of moving those items are on her dime so six of one half dozen of the other.


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> True.  But even then the cost of moving those items are on her dime so six of one half dozen of the other.



The CF will pay to move his items. If they're shacked up wherever right now ... their stuff *is* "his stuff". It'll get moved.

They won't pay her meals, travel or hotel etc  ... but if the stuff is "theirs" ... it'll get moved as "his".


----------



## O.N-N.B (24 Mar 2009)

First off, thanks to those who shared their thoughts/ experience, especially "Snaketnk" (your response was informative and very helpful). And your assumption was right; he is Infantry, finishing his trade course 

And to those of you who actually have to time to sit in front of your computer and contemplate on the spelling of one word and feel the necessity to share your useless comments, I TRULY feel sorry for you, your lifelessness and immaturity. I’m sure theres more important things in the world for you to focus on.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2009)

....and THAT made you feel more important how?

Locked.


----------

